# Home Depot 2022



## Detour (Sep 20, 2021)

Last year about this time, there were posts about when Home Depot was going to have their seasonal items ready for purchase online. I've been watching and haven't seen any posts with dates - but did notice Home Depot changed their Halloween page banner to the "coming soon" message.

Anybody know the date sales open up online?


----------



## graywolf57 (6 mo ago)

July 15 at 12:01 am this is not a joke they are rolling out things starting then. You can check their Twitter feed


----------



## Detour (Sep 20, 2021)

graywolf57 said:


> July 15 at 12:01 am this is not a joke they are rolling out things starting then. You can check their Twitter feed


Thanks! I thought it was a July date - but couldn't find the posts from last year with the date - and wasn't seeing updates on it here yet....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks as if there are a number of items you can order on line now for delivery to either a store for pickup or to your home. Click on the “Shop Now” button after going to the link below.





__





Halloween Decorations - The Home Depot


Shop Halloween Decorations and more at The Home Depot. We offer free delivery, in-store and curbside pick-up for most items.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

RoxyBlue said:


> Looks as if there are a number of items you can order on line now for delivery to either a store for pickup or to your home. Click on the “Shop Now” button after going to the link below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember to filter out any "Haunted Hill Farm" products because that crap is overpriced, hot garbage.


----------



## Detour (Sep 20, 2021)

graywolf57 said:


> July 15 at 12:01 am this is not a joke they are rolling out things starting then. You can check their Twitter feed


Well, must be a different time zone than EST.... no luck yet.


----------



## Detour (Sep 20, 2021)

Bummed- not sure when they actually launched - but sometime between staying up to 2am and checking back at 5am, they launched and the inferno was not available....


----------



## Detour (Sep 20, 2021)

Detour said:


> Bummed- not sure when they actually launched - but sometime between staying up to 2am and checking back at 5am, they launched and the inferno was not available....


UPDATE - Inferno was able to be ordered... had to navigate to an option to do via the saved item in my cart from last year, but allowed me to order.


----------



## Detour (Sep 20, 2021)

So next question.... when does Home Depot start to have items available for sale in store?


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

They have a 15ft Phantom this year.


----------



## Renfield (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like HD Inferno Pumpkin Skeleton has been removed from their website. 😭


----------



## Renfield (Oct 28, 2016)

And now Inferno is back on HD site (but still not available online).


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I think they rolled it out earlier than stated again so by the official release a bunch of stuff is gone. From what I’ve read on the other forum, it sounds like they are releasing things in small groups as opposed to everything all at once. Don’t give up if what you want disappears, just keep checking back. Assume that’s to try to combat the scalpers. I think the big hitters like the 12 foot skeletons are also limited to one per person. Granted, scalpers are going to go around the system because they have no soul but maybe it will slow them down a little.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

FYI, if you got the casket, check the box the minute you get it. Several people over on the other site have said theirs showed up broken because there is no real packing material in the box.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

So I went by one of the stores today to ask when Halloween was going out. Both employees that were standing there laughed and looked at me like I had 3 heads. Laughing at me when I’m not being funny doesn’t go over terribly well so I decided to be scary for my own entertainment. I looked at them dead serious and said, “I’m a haunter, we have to start early to fight the scalpers.” They stopped laughing and the older lady said she would check and went to the office to find out so I followed her. Another person at the door started to laugh at the question and looked at me and immediately stopped. He he he. 

It’s not going out until around the first week of September. I didn’t start laughing until I drove off. They probably thought I was some kind of psychopath ha ha ha!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I stop in Lowes Saturday near me and they had there stuff on display. I was surprised to see it this soon.


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)

On Homedepot site it says late August. But you can order now online and have it brought into the store for pickup.


----------



## Scary Larry (Sep 14, 2021)

Displays are being set up now at our local store in northern ca, wouldn’t let us buy anything until Friday and the display is blocked off. See maybe 8 12 foot skeleton so it appears their won’t be a shortage of those this year. Did not see 12 ft inferno pumpkin or witch but they said they have another truck coming tonight


----------

